# Need Help Creating Juice...



## Jebula999 (30/7/15)

Sup Vapes.

So i have been in the DIY juice making game for just over a month now, and i must say, not doing so well 

I have 12 different flavours and all the equip to make juice. I have tried over 20 different flavours and mixtures (had 20 empty bottles and used some twice) but i can't seem to get any to taste half decent before or after steeping for more than 2 weeks...

I thought maybe the more experienced people could help me out and give me some hope. I am mainly after the Percentage of a flavour to add rather than a full recipe.

I will list all the flavours i have, and i'm hoping you could suggest combinations and/or single flavours to make test batches of. No need for super secrete recipes of yours or trade secrets, just something i can at least vape and enjoy, and hopefully get me back into trying new flavours and blends?


Flavours:

- Milk Chocolate
- Chocolate
- Custard
- Cherry
- Cream
- Coffee
- Maple Syrup
- Orange
- Butterscotch
- Cotton Candy
- Shortbread
- Vanilla

*No need for full recipes, just percentage of flavour.

*I like a 70-30 blend of juice at 3-6mg of Nic.

*All flavours, VG, PG and Nic are from VapourMountain.(if that makes a difference)

*Any other advice would be great.


----------



## ET (30/7/15)

Hmmm, could make some hopefully tasty stuff there. Lets see here, Shortbread, vanilla, butterscotch, cream and cotton candy should make a nice vape. Orange, vanilla, cream, cotton candy also. But i feel your pain dude. Making that mix that just pops is pretty hard.


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo (30/7/15)

Are these all TFA flavours? For single percentages of TFA, recommended percentages can be found here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/tfa-flavour-percentages.t10467/

Many sites have recipes with percentages, best I have found would be http://e-liquid-recipes.com/
Note that TPA and TFA is the same thing 

If you're trying to find clone recipes, google be your friend! Also, I am following advice to steep in a dark place, and take out once daily for a good shake. Working out just fine for me. BUT I have had some spectacular failures along the way. Yeeeech......

You could do with some extra flavours maybe? Which flavours are your palate leaning to? As an example, I use RY4 Double, Banana and English Toffee for my main flavours, and just add undertones with Vanilla, Cream, Toffee, etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (30/7/15)

5% Butterscotch
8% Vanilla custard
1-2% Milk Chocolate

I'm not sure what brand VM uses, but these are % I would use in a mix like this...

A lot of the DIY new guys start with a Clone recipe, to see how flavours work together and get the feel for mixing.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jebula999 (30/7/15)

ElGuapoSupremo said:


> Are these all TFA flavours? For single percentages of TFA, recommended percentages can be found here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/tfa-flavour-percentages.t10467/
> 
> Many sites have recipes with percentages, best I have found would be http://e-liquid-recipes.com/
> Note that TPA and TFA is the same thing
> ...



I've done my fair share of googleing hey, looked up clones, recipes as well as a percentage site similar to what you mentioned. I have been making flavours along the same % guidelines they state, but still it's not turning out too well.

One problem is that i am lacking a lot of flavours to try out some popular choices and more common recipes, but i don't exactly want a mass amount of flavours and nothing to do with them.

One example i tried was a simple Choc&Orange flavour, 15% choc and 4% orange, now even after steeping for just over 2 weeks, all i could taste was the orange, so i decided to lower the orange to a mere 1% and choc to 12%, and yet that is still the strongest flavour in the bottle and way too powerful.... tastes like i have an orange skin in my mouth.

So even with some basic recipes online i am not having much luck.


----------



## Jebula999 (30/7/15)

Melinda said:


> 5% Butterscotch
> 8% Vanilla custard
> 1-2% Milk Chocolate
> 
> ...


Use this as an example, recipes i have seen, all use different custard flavours... As you mention Vanilla Custard, now does my plain Custard do the trick? Or should i have that specific variation of custard? eventually my list of flavours will become so massive, i wouldn;t know what to do with them all.

Thanx for the suggestion though, will make a batch of this right away and pop a drop or two into my RDA and give you my initial thoughts


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo (30/7/15)

Perhaps name some juices you have enjoyed, that would give an indication of your palate? Ell man, a choc&orange is a very strange one (and hard to get right!) to start out with...

Are you using a DIY recipe calculator? I personally use Skyblue's calc.

Would be cool if you could list some of your recipes that went awry, and what you found with them?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jebula999 (30/7/15)

In the Premium juices, my 2 favourites are the Beard #51(Custard$Choc) and the Clouds of Icarus Cinema(Caramel Popcorn). Beard #88(Choc Mint Cookies) came close too.

Some i have tried to make on the top of my head are:

Coffee & Cream> 10%/2%.......Strong coffee taste but after a few hits can't taste much at all
Shortbread & Vanilla> 8%/2%........Not bad but quite harsh
Cherry & Cotton Candy> 5%/5%........Absolutely awful
Choc & Orange> 15%/5% and 12%/1%.......Don't think i will try this again
Maple Syrup & Butterscotch> 3%/8%.......Doesn't taste like anything iv'e ever tasted before, and not in a good way

Tried each of them before and after steeping, no real improvement.

And i use the calculator from http://www.steam-engine.org/

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## method1 (30/7/15)

Create an account on http://e-liquid-recipes.com

Load up your flavours into the "flavour stash"

Choose "what can I make?"

The site will generate a list of recipes that use the ingredients you have. Useful!

(p.s. I'm no expert, everything I've made so far tastes like _kreef)_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jebula999 (30/7/15)

method1 said:


> Create an account on http://e-liquid-recipes.com
> 
> Load up your flavours into the "flavour stash"
> 
> ...


Now i was going to make a thread asking what you have just told me about loading flavours.... but i thought nothing of the kind existed.

Thanx for this


----------



## method1 (30/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Now i was going to make a thread asking what you have just told me about loading flavours.... but i thought nothing of the kind existed.
> 
> Thanx for this



It's a nice site, very handy features.

I just came up with a new recipe, _The Coughmeister
_
Burnt rayon 50%

Step 1 - forget to refill tank
Step 2 - set mod to 45w
Step 3 - inhale
_

_

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jebula999 (30/7/15)

So yeah, apparently this is what i can make.... So much hope for me


----------



## method1 (30/7/15)

I found it helps to select the correct brand from the dropdown list - helps to have FA, FW, CAP flavours etc since they're by far the most used on the site.


----------



## Viper_SA (30/7/15)

There are a few threads for dig on the forum, a bit tricky to search on my phone, but there is a clone megathread and one called 'calling all diyers'. Some good info there. My advice as far as chocolate goes, throw it away and forget about it. Hated it and never got anything to work with it. Some recipes are also listed on www.valleyvapour.co.za for a competition @drew is running.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/7/15)

I don't have a clue about VM percentage 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (30/7/15)

That e-liquid-recipes.com will only help with brand flavours (TFA).

So it won't help at all sticking in VM flavours, unfortunately.

You see for example, 1% of TFA flavour could be much stronger or weaker than 1% CAP of the flavour.

You best bet it to get VM users to give you ideas.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow (30/7/15)

I think this can work shortbread with orange frosting

2% Orange
4% shortbread
5% vanilla
3% cream
0.5% butterscotch
1% cotton candy


----------



## Jebula999 (30/7/15)

VapeSnow said:


> I think this can work shortbread with orange frosting
> 
> 2% Orange
> 4% shortbread
> ...


i can give it a try, just a tad worried about the Orange part.... That orange is crazy powerfull


----------



## Jebula999 (30/7/15)

Melinda said:


> 5% Butterscotch
> 8% Vanilla custard
> 1-2% Milk Chocolate
> 
> ...


I must say, not that bad  A little harsh on the inhale, but that should tone down with steeping. Off to the cupboard it goes till further notice.


----------



## VapeSnow (30/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> i can give it a try, just a tad worried about the Orange part.... That orange is crazy powerfull


Knock it down to 1% then


----------



## method1 (30/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> i can give it a try, just a tad worried about the Orange part.... That orange is crazy powerfull



I reckon that could be quite nice without the orange


----------



## VapeSnow (30/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> I must say, not that bad  A little harsh on the inhale, but that should tone down with steeping. Off to the cupboard it goes till further notice.


Just let it steep for 7 days in your car's boot. That vanilla needs good steeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (30/7/15)

method1 said:


> I reckon that could be quite nice without the orange


I think that orange can be great, nice sweet and sour. You exactly need this flavor for that mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (30/7/15)

VapeSnow said:


> I think that orange can be great, nice sweet and sour. You exactly need this flavor for that mix.


I made it with no orange, it was alright, still taste a bit harsh and not really like its meant to. I then added 2 DROPS of orange to a 20ml batch, and the whole thing just tastes like orange now, so yeah, orange is not so good...

Will have to get a few flavours from elsewhere and try them


----------



## kev mac (31/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> In the Premium juices, my 2 favourites are the Beard #51(Custard$Choc) and the Clouds of Icarus Cinema(Caramel Popcorn). Beard #88(Choc Mint Cookies) came close too.
> 
> Some i have tried to make on the top of my head are:
> 
> ...


Hope you're making small test batches.My advice is try to perfect simple Recipes or one flavor first.I find custard and the more complex flavors are hardest to nail.Keep at it,it'll happen.


----------



## hands (31/7/15)

Mixing your own juice is both fun and . Don't give up.
Like others have mentioned there are lots of helpful sites. If you would like to lets say make a strawberry & cream. I would start with the web to see what others have done. If i have everything, mix it up and let it steep, then give it a taste. It does help a lot to know what all the different creams and strawberry concentrates taste like before you start. So buy and try them all, to find the ones that work for you. When you get a new concentrate make a 3ml sample at the recommended % and taste it on its own. If you know what they taste like on there own its very helpful and will help loads when you mix a juice and something is off or missing. Good luck and have fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jebula999 (31/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Hope you're making small test batches.My advice is try to perfect simple Recipes or one flavor first.I find custard and the more complex flavors are hardest to nail.Keep at it,it'll happen.


I generally make 20ml batches, as i try them before and after steeping, 10ml seems too small.

I have tried all my flavours as single juices, and recently i've started combining them


----------



## VapeSnow (31/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> I generally make 20ml batches, as i try them before and after steeping, 10ml seems too small.
> 
> I have tried all my flavours as single juices, and recently i've started combining them


What flavors are you using? I like tfa and Capella. If you were using tfa or Capella that mix just taste exactly not so bad.


----------

